# QuadraNet Proudly Releases Redesigned Website and Refreshed Company Logo



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 5, 2017)

* 

LOS ANGELES, CA* – QuadraNet Inc. has updated their company logo and launched their new website which provides a revamped and refined approach to obtaining and learning more about their menu of hosting, colocation, and data center benefits, services, and offerings.

QuadraNet’s Global Sales Manager, Dustin B. Cisneros explains, “We’re very excited to have our new site and design live. Over recent years, we’ve launched new services, locations, products, and features, and it became difficult for our previous site design to keep up and display this information in an effective and coherent manner.”

To summarize the benefit of the new design, Cisneros further details, “The new site provides an intuitive and eloquent design that allows for users to navigate and familiarize themselves with all of the services, locations, special features and advantages we have to offer with each of our products. It not only streamlines the process for new visitors to quickly find services and information that may be of a benefit to them and their businesses, but it also embodies converged design elements of our NEO panel that we empowered clients with last year (_QuadraNet’s NEO panel is a robust and feature-filled customer portal that offers a plethora of powerful and useful infrastructure management features_). Together, this exposes and familiarizes both clients and future-clients alike to our clientele-facing interfaces as early on as possible. By getting up to speed with a second-nature understanding of our intuitive management panel, clients can best take advantage of the rich set of services, tools, and resources currently made available, and quickly benefit from future additions that increase efficiency and effectiveness, as they are continuously developed and implemented.”

The new website includes a complete listing of all data center facilities and features, along with the respective details and showcasing of services offered in each geographic location.

For more information and to browse the new website, please visit https://www.quadranet.com

*About QuadraNet:*
QuadraNet Inc., since 2001, has been a leader in hosting and data center solutions as a telecommunications provider in Los Angeles and the surrounding areas. QuadraNet has grown to become one of the largest providers of dedicated servers, colocation, cloud hosting, and bandwidth services. In additional to Los Angeles, QuadraNet has expanded to offer services in Dallas, TX, Miami, FL, Chicago, IL, and Atlanta, GA. With a team of highly-skilled professionals that are passionate and excel at designing and implementing the perfect solution for clients and their businesses, QuadraNet has a chief focus on providing consistent and exceptional service and support. Facilities and services are staff and monitored 24×7 to assist with everything from routine memory upgrades to advanced systems troubleshooting.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

Damn, that's a shame. Whenever I wanted to take a visit back to the 80's I always browsed Quadranet then you go and ruin it with a new site


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 5, 2017)

Lee said:


> Damn, that's a shame. Whenever I wanted to take a visit back to the 80's I always browsed Quadranet then you go and ruin it with a new site



Haha! I like our new site, it sure does blow away our past design.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

It does look good.


----------

